# Garden Roof Update



## Bootleg (May 24, 2010)

Handrail required!

View attachment 1356


View attachment 1357


View attachment 1356


View attachment 1357


/monthly_2010_05/572953dc840cb_5-24-2010005.jpg13.jpg.1472d3e925c6108f718bbcacc9bc8715.jpg

/monthly_2010_05/572953dc882a2_5-24-2010006.jpg14.jpg.653c10c470c421f1683c8a0eceeaddce.jpg


----------



## pwood (May 24, 2010)

absolutely!


----------



## Yankee (May 24, 2010)

Ohhh, , yeeeaaaaa!


----------



## vegas paul (May 25, 2010)

I recall in the first post that this was going to be a 2:12 pitch roof.  I think that was the source of the controversy.  This looks like a relatively flat surface, which could function as a deck or even a parking surface (if the roof is designed for sufficient live load).  Guards, definately.  Bollards, maybe (good idea, but I can't find a code requirement!).


----------



## fatboy (May 25, 2010)

Back to hell yes for guards.........


----------



## Bootleg (May 25, 2010)

vegas paul said:
			
		

> I recall in the first post that this was going to be a 2:12 pitch roof.  I think that was the source of the controversy.  This looks like a relatively flat surface, which could function as a deck or even a parking surface (if the roof is designed for sufficient live load).  Guards, definately.  Bollards, maybe (good idea, but I can't find a code requirement!).


The reason I updated this thread is the whole job has taken on a new look after the roof has been loaded from when the question was raised about guardrails ( I wish I had a before photo).


----------



## Bootleg (May 25, 2010)

View attachment 260
View attachment 259

	

		
			
		

		
	
I did find some before photos.

View attachment 135


View attachment 136


View attachment 135


View attachment 136


/monthly_2010_05/572953b70c8bc_3-29-2010006..jpg.14174c556fc3608709d94742d2e5fcd5.jpg

/monthly_2010_05/572953b7104b6_3-29-2010005..jpg.803b3aa99a02734ba26768192485761c.jpg


----------



## brudgers (May 25, 2010)

I would call that "earth sheltered" rather than "garden roof."

I'd have concerns about the dead and live loads used for the design.


----------



## Bootleg (May 25, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> I would call that "earth sheltered" rather than "garden roof."I'd have concerns about the dead and live loads used for the design.


I agree, it is engineered and there are some big glu-lams in the roof framing but the builder has not called for a framing inspection.

I would of liked to done the framing inspection before the roof was loaded.


----------



## Yankee (May 25, 2010)

Bootleg said:
			
		

> I agree, it is engineered and there are some big glu-lams in the roof framing but the builder has not called for a framing inspection. I would of liked to done the framing inspection before the roof was loaded.


Maybe so, but there's nothing like looking at a roof loaded . . . .


----------



## Bootleg (May 25, 2010)

Yankee said:
			
		

> Maybe so, but there's nothing like looking at a roof loaded . . . .


Very true, unless it is over loaded.


----------



## pwood (May 25, 2010)

Bootleg said:
			
		

> I agree, it is engineered and there are some big glu-lams in the roof framing but the builder has not called for a framing inspection. I would of liked to done the framing inspection before the roof was loaded.


someone should have looked at it before the loading! nailing, membrane.sheeting? special inspection before getting loaded or while getting loaded. make them remove the dirt and check it out.


----------



## vegas paul (May 25, 2010)

Eventually, some yahoo's going to park there...  Then eventually after that, another yahoo's going to drive forward off the edge...


----------



## Bootleg (May 25, 2010)

The nailing was inspected because it is a SIPS.

We all know someone is going to drive right up over the top.

This job is snake bit!

The reason I have the first photo is while loading the roof panels with a crane a carpenter stepped on the panel and it trap-door and he fell and he broke his femur in his leg and his hip.


----------



## GHRoberts (May 27, 2010)

I would like to way a guard rail is required.

I would like say a guard rail is required in the area of the rocks that are "clearly" not part of the structure and thus lie outside of the code.

Still looks like a roof. I think I will take a nap and be pleased I do not need to make the decision.


----------



## Bootleg (May 27, 2010)

GHRoberts said:
			
		

> I would like to way a guard rail is required.I would like say a guard rail is required in the area of the rocks that are "clearly" not part of the structure and thus lie outside of the code.
> 
> Still looks like a roof. I think I will take a nap and be pleased I do not need to make the decision.


This will be one of those final's that Building Inspectors would like to stay away from.

I would like guardrails and some way to keep someone from driving a car up on the roof.

I will request a letter from the engineer for the roof load.


----------



## Yankee (May 28, 2010)

why, it's not locked . . . . I'm now confused


----------



## Bootleg (May 28, 2010)

Yankee said:
			
		

> why, it's not locked . . . . I'm now confused


I'm not sure what is meant by (it's not locked)?


----------



## fatboy (May 28, 2010)

I think he has this thread confused with your thread that DID get locked.


----------



## Bootleg (May 28, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I think he has this thread confused with your thread that DID get locked.


I agree.

Yankee, see the other (locked) 4/29 garden roof thread.


----------



## Yankee (May 28, 2010)

silly me, of course there would be TWO garden roof threads . . . .


----------

